
Starlink satellites passing over Leiden, the Netherlands [video] - cbanek
https://twitter.com/Marco_Langbroek/status/1132064132390379520
======
jbrooksuk
It’s easy to see how - when you’re not in the know - this would be seen as a
UFO...

